# Winter Smallmouth Bonanza & Bonus River Rescue (feat. 1 eyed doggie)



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I sat for a long time this evening trying to put to words how today's trip with Flannel made me feel. Fisherman don't have feelings is what the rough and tough guys would say I guess. But today's trip meant a lot to myself as well as Flan. I've wanted to float the river for years, ever since my dad first introduced me to Smallmouth fishing at a young age. Over the past few years the world of our rivers have opened before me and my kayak brethren in ways I didn't know existed. I've learned first hand from SMBHooker and online from OSG. Many others in person and online have invested in my river fishing experience often without even knowing it. I've understood for a while that these bronze beauties can be caught outside of perfect May weather and summer evenings and fall coolness. Putting these ideas and understandings into real life practice however is a much different matter. 
Early this am Flan and myself launched out on a expedition. A January winter smallmouth expedition that was much different than either of us expected. We had an idea what we were looking for and how to catch these cold water brutes especially since Flan has had some recent successes this year and last year in this area. We specifically picked today since the temp had been warming and the water levels stabilizing. As the fog lifted from the water just after sunup we began the pursuit. 
Much different the river was on a January morning than what I was used to. The air was quite cool but the wind thankfully calm. We came to a likely hole where smallmouth might roam their winter haunts and left empty. No bites. No takes. This wasn't going to be easy. 
Onward we paddled mile after mile. Not a nibble. We came upon a familiar stretch and since the water was up much higher than normal we took a new route behind a large island. This area is usually quite thin in the summer but today it held water. Good water. As we came down a riffle I noticed some rocks on what looked like a deep cut in very slow moving water. I carefully chucked my lure at a target and felt heaviness. Eagerly I set the hook and felt some very heavy weight. The fish fought ferocious and spit my offering back with disdain!
We looked at each other in disbelief. There are fish willing to eat in January from a kayak ! Quickly I regrouped and made a second cast...








A very special fish for me indeed. My first winter smallie, on the 2nd day of the year no less !
And from the Jackson BigRig...








While only pushing 15 inches, the ice was broken. I was pumped! We now knew that there were fish to be had and we were using the correct presentation. Onward we paddled looking for that next bite. And what better way to gain some momentum than with some riverside fresh Java?








Our hands and bellies were warm. Miles had passed and it was getting late in the day with one fish to hand. Up ahead I mentioned to Flan was a spot like the one that had provided miles before. We floated silently and stealthy into what we hoped and thought would be a winter time association of the man in stripes. It had everything those with experience have informed us about. Turned out he was home and ready to answer the door -


















































Words can't really describe how much fun it was to bring these fish to hand. The hits just kept coming. I lost a very large and very fat fish at the boat as he jumped to the surface clearing the water by a foot! You know how crazy it is to be fishing in January from a kayak in winter and hammering big, thick bronzes !!!??? It's crazy. Unbelievable. I honestly didn't have the faith to think it was possible. But with adaptation to the wants of our prey we made it happen. I know we touched the lips of close to 20 fish from this area alone. 
How could this day get in better? It did as we were getting ready to head home and leave the fish to themselves. Flan said let's stay a bit longer... and this happened - 








We ended the day on one of the coolest catches I've ever made from the kayak. This little lady had accidentally fallen into the river when she strayed too far from her owner on a walk. One eyed, blind, and 12 years old. Flan and me tag teamed a rescue effort and put her back safely in the arms of her owners. A fitting end (although I went back for one more Mr Bronzer afterwards ) to an absolutely EPIC day on the river, in winter, in January. Crazy story indeed!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Best day on the water I have had in a very long time! Always an honor to share the water with you man; we will have to knock on that door again sometime soon!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, awesome job guys!!!


----------



## KL1100 (Mar 21, 2015)

Great post,really cool!! smalleys in Jan.! The dog rescue was really really cool too!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Big smallies, fresh brewed coffee, heroism. Couldn't ask for a better day of fishing anytime of year, much less in January.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Big smallies, fresh brewed coffee, heroism. Couldn't ask for a better day of fishing anytime of year, much less in January.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Crawdude said:


> Big smallies, fresh brewed coffee, heroism. Couldn't ask for a better day of fishing anytime of year, much less in January.


Thanks man ! I was just telling Flan today that I need to hit you up for fly recommendations for the float n fly method ... I know you can set me up right !

And that Jetboil... still making delicious coffee


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> Thanks man ! I was just telling Flan today that I need to hit you up for fly recommendations for the float n fly method ... I know you can set me up right !
> 
> And that Jetboil... still making delicious coffee


I was just thinking of tying up some flies that might be perfect for that! Basically oversized wooly buggers. I can easily tie some some patterns onto light jigs too.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Great read, great fish


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Great job guys. Now you two like me will begin to look forward to the coming of the winter. Big willing river fish and very few if any other anglers. Winter smallmouth is by far my favorite times of the year..... Really happy that you guys have discovered this hidden jewel. 

And a WELL DONE! on the dog rescue.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

That's one heck of a winter trip guys! Winter fishing is quite an interesting hobby I've come to find. What were yalls choice in lures?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

That little dog looks so pumped to be kayaking! Congrats on some great fish also.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Spectacular day !
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

What a way to start the year off!!! You guys caught some awesome fish and a dog rescue to boot. That's a great trip.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

You and that Jetboil ML, lol. Nice trip, fish and write up guys, well done!

Bonus points on "Operation Scooby Doo". When things like that happen, I always say there was a reason and purpose for being in that time and place.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

EStrong said:


> You and that Jetboil ML, lol. Nice trip, fish and write up guys, well done!
> 
> Bonus points on "*Operation Scooby Doo". *When things like that happen, I always say there was a reason and purpose for being in that time and spot.


  Definitely should have been the thread title . 
Nice job on the fish also but I'm more jealous about the dog---- I've never caught a an old blind One eyed dog---- but now it's on my to-do list !
Good luck and keep Fishing !


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Some really great looking winter smallmouth! And a great act of kindness to go along with a great trip! You two young men must have truly felt blessed! Congrats on a great adventure!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> That's one heck of a winter trip guys! Winter fishing is quite an interesting hobby I've come to find. What were yalls choice in lures?


I found out but not sure which one


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Cat Mangler said:


> That's one heck of a winter trip guys! Winter fishing is quite an interesting hobby I've come to find. What were yalls choice in lures?


Thanks! We jigged tubes and I threw a jerkbait.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 226984


Definitely it was this one...Go big or go home!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys what an outing.... Discovering any good fishing hole for smallmouth feels good when it all comes together but it real special in winter not only due to its difficulty to accomplish but because of the reward as well...Stacked up big brute smallmouth!!!!! Well done.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Great job fellas, especially with the dog.


----------



## YAK_THE_FLIPPER (Jan 2, 2015)

Big bronzebacks from kayaks in January, and a one eyed dog being rescued. You guys didn't waste any time setting the bar pretty high for 2017 trip reports. Congrats on great day!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

YAK_THE_FLIPPER said:


> Big bronzebacks from kayaks in January, and a one eyed dog being rescued. You guys didn't waste any time setting the bar pretty high for 2017 trip reports. Congrats on great day!


I'm not sure what was my favorite part... catching the fish from the kayak (every fish landed came from the yak) or rescuing old one eye! 

Both put together definitely made a trip to remember !


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

This is amazing.. Bravo on the winter trip of a lifetime guys! Those are some giant bass!!


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Nice trip and report! Monday I unpacked my new neoprene waders and boots; I plan to get a dry top and hit the LMR in the yak soon.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

BMagill said:


> Nice trip and report! Monday I unpacked my new neoprene waders and boots; I plan to get a dry top and hit the LMR in the yak soon.


Be careful and take a buddy!


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

That's the plan. My buddy has had his winter gear for 2 months and keeps bugging me to go!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

That's one hell of a day for the Fall bite....

Good luck repeating it.

Hell of a good day for Winter Smallmouth.


----------



## justin credible (Jan 15, 2015)

Dang fellas NICE!!!!!Would that have been your outback or like vehicle with the hobie trailer parked where i seen it the other day?I was like what the HELL.If you top that this spring or summer you's doing somthing right.But please do tell if that was you HAD to BE


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

justin credible said:


> Dang fellas NICE!!!!!Would that have been your outback or like vehicle with the hobie trailer parked where i seen it the other day?I was like what the HELL.If you top that this spring or summer you's doing somthing right.But please do tell if that was you HAD to BE


Not us! No Hobies or trailers, just Jacksons and truck beds lol.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

"Jackson's and Truck beds!"

I love it. Sounds like a good thread or great country song. Hahah


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

That's a really epic report not only for January, but for any month of the year.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> That's a really epic report not only for January, but for any month of the year.


Where u been man?


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

Bit late to the party here, but that's a great story. Persistence seems to have paid off. Good work on some beautiful fish and the rescue operation.

Sounds like these fish were aggressive once you found them. Aside from the rocks, what kind of water were they lurking in?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> Where u been man?


Life got in the way.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

FishermanMike said:


> Bit late to the party here, but that's a great story. Persistence seems to have paid off. Good work on some beautiful fish and the rescue operation.
> 
> Sounds like these fish were aggressive once you found them. Aside from the rocks, what kind of water were they lurking in?


Deep and slow Mike ! Check the winter smallie thread over in the Central forum. Some real good info there !


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice read!!!!!


----------

